# 20694 Removal Ext.Fixator in office under block?



## LynnS.321 (Mar 11, 2009)

Can you charge for a 20694, removal of internal fixator device if it is removed in the office by our orthopedic surgeon under a hematoma block?  (is that considered anesthesia?).  He dictates a detailed report and states he removes the pins, dressings, etc.  
Or does this have to be performed in the hospital with general or mac anesthesia?
Thanks so much for any help on this.


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2009)

From the CPT asst:

CPT code 20694, Removal, under anesthesia, of external fixation system, may be reported if the removal procedure is performed under general anesthesia. General anesthesia is not usually required to remove an external fixation system, therefore, removal not requiring anesthesia is not a separately reportable service.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## LynnS.321 (Mar 11, 2009)

*A hematoma block (analgesic) is not anesthesia?*

So, a hematoma block, (analgesic) is not considered anesthesia?
The removal of this external fixation device is free if done in the office under a hematoma block?  
I know it is not included in the  CPT code 20690, application.
I am just trying to justify admitting the patients or doing this for nothing in the office?
Thanks so much.  
Lynn, CPC


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfortunately when its done in the office, its considered part of the global surgical package, even with the block that is being given in your scenario.


----------

